

Browser Wars: Is Internet Explorer 10 a Relevant Browser? - carusen
http://www.7tutorials.com/browser-wars-internet-explorer-10-relevant-browser

======
Piskvorrr
Browser Wars: Does it matter any more? To my pleasure, I can say that it
mostly doesn't - modern pages will work in any modern browser. Hip hip hooray!

~~~
carusen
That's because everybody agreed to support open standards but, if a major
player stops doing so, then we are back to the dark ages. :)

~~~
Piskvorrr
Alas, then it has started again. But it says "Upgrade to Chrome" instead of
"...to IE 4"; worst of all, the Chrome-pushing sites work equally well in
recent Opera, or Firefox, or Safari (yes, I know that uses the same core),
once you get past the browser-sniffer - but noooo, damn any capability
checking, there's gotta be "CHROME" in the User-Agent string.

